# Turkey lease Jones co



## king george (Feb 17, 2021)

585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 17, 2021)

wrong forum but good luck


----------



## antharper (Feb 17, 2021)

Gaswamp said:


> wrong forum but good luck


I fixed it for him ?


----------



## antharper (Feb 17, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


Just need a price


----------



## king george (Feb 17, 2021)

antharper said:


> Just need a price


$450 per, 3 hunters max. None of the current members hunt Turkeys, in 11 yrs on the property its only been turkey hunted for 3 of those yrs. has not been touched in the past 3


----------



## buckaroo511 (Feb 17, 2021)

I am very interested in the property, and would like to find out more about it. Would like to contact you personally to discuss it. What is best way to contact you?


----------



## wwwatkin (Feb 17, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.



Do you have any openings for deer hunting?


----------



## BERN (Feb 17, 2021)

I am interested


----------



## king george (Feb 17, 2021)

wwwatkin said:


> Do you have any openings for deer hunting?


Not at the moment, but that may change. I will keep in touch.


----------



## wwwatkin (Feb 17, 2021)

478/283/1998
wwadew1962@gmail.com

I live in gray ga.  Long time safe hunter


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 17, 2021)

antharper said:


> I fixed it for him ?


dang you done become a moderator>


----------



## Backwoodsbowhunter (Feb 17, 2021)

pm sent


----------



## Lostlake67 (Feb 19, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


Pm sent


----------



## onemilmhz (Feb 20, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Feb 20, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


Money in hand. What’s your contact info?


----------



## king george (Feb 20, 2021)

I apologize for not responding, been very busy the past couple days. Give me a bit to go through everything and I will start getting back with folks in the order they contacted me


----------



## ccamp200 (Feb 22, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


I'm in - just tell me how to pay. PM sent.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Feb 22, 2021)

king george said:


> I apologize for not responding, been very busy the past couple days. Give me a bit to go through everything and I will start getting back with folks in the order they contacted me


Hey. Can you send me your number?


----------



## king george (Mar 8, 2021)

Put a cam on a food plot the other day.  Anyone still interested?


----------



## Pcapes01 (Mar 8, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


I would also be interested in deer hunting if any spots become available.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Mar 9, 2021)

Y


king george said:


> Put a cam on a food plot the other day.  Anyone still interested?


I am what is your number


----------



## king george (Mar 9, 2021)

6786134054


----------



## Tmarch (Mar 9, 2021)

Still any openings?


----------



## ccamp200 (Mar 9, 2021)

I am in (and was one of the first ones in) - just need specifics and how to pay you. Sent you a text. Craig C.


----------



## Chief111 (Mar 9, 2021)

king george said:


> 585 acres located in Jones County just east of Macon, looking to lease out the turkey rights for the 2021 season if anyone is interested.


Yes. I'm interested. I'll meet too also and join.


----------



## BERN (Mar 10, 2021)

king george said:


> Put a cam on a food plot the other day.  Anyone still interested?


I pm’d you a while ago. I am very interested.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Mar 10, 2021)

I believe it has been leased already.


----------



## Chief111 (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm interested in this lease please let me know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2021)

Let me ask a silly question. 
Didn’t the poster post his number in post 22  ?
Y’all call it ! I’m locking this thread til he tells me he needs it open.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2021)

king george said:


> 6786134054


Let me know if you still need it open. thanks k


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2021)

king george said:


> 6786134054


Here ya go.


----------



## king george (Mar 10, 2021)

The turkey memberships have been taken, I want to thank everyone for their interest and responding to this thread. 

On another note… The Deerhunters that are interested, please standby as I am going through some members that may leave the club this year. If so and we need people I will re-post and we can go from there. Again thank you to everyone who showed interest in our bland. Have a great day!


----------

